# Using Slingshot to shoot Arrows



## Mudd Creek

Has anybody had any luck modifying their slingshot to shoot arrows?

I saw it on youtube by Dave Canterbury, the "Dual Survival" guy. He used a key ring and some elastic to suspend it between the slingshot arms.

It actually seemed to shoot pretty well. I was impressed. I have been meaning to try it.

I am just curious if anybody else has done something similar.


----------



## builderofstuff

Oh yeah, there have been a lot of people that have done it, I basically did one like Dave's with the whisker biscuit. But me personally, I wouldn't attempt to hunt anything bigger than rabbits with it. I've seen a number of videos of people essentially bowfishing with them. But if you're wanting to hunt larger game I would go with a bow.

Chris


----------



## gamekeeper john

heres somthing i made to shoot arrows


----------



## A+ Slingshots

They are a lot of fun to shoot in every way.... Take a look at my "EZ" Slingshot Arrow Shooting System. I believe it qualifies as the smallest, most packable on the market.






[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SZxvYh36bCQ&feature=youtu.be


----------



## jopsa

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1aP_gKlQd-s

Slingbows shoting an arrows at 160 fps range, kinetic energy about 20 ft.lbs.
Too bad for really big game hunting (minimum25 ft.lbs.)
But... faster and stronger slingbow coming soon... I promise...


----------



## erlkonig

I had tried Perry 's arrow kit on my homemade , it is very easy to use and modify nothing.


----------



## Nico

This topic always makes laugh its been re done so many times.. if you dont use such a high fork and have lower fork tips you can shoot arrows with your slingshot as it is without any silly modifications to the slingshot itself. Your pouch can hold the arrow in place no need to have a string for the knock or any of that technical hooha..


----------



## jopsa

Nico said:


> if you dont use such a high fork and have lower fork tips you can shoot arrows with your slingshot as it is without any silly modifications to the slingshot itself. Your pouch can hold the arrow in place no need to have a string for the knock or any of that technical hooha..


Steel ammo and arrows are very different.
Steel ball weighs about 30 grains, hunting arrow weighs 400-500 grains. You need more energy for arrow shooting. Very heavy arrow (comparing to steel ball) = very heavy rubber, so draw energy is used for the movement of heavy rubber too, not just the arrow.
Draw lenght for ball shooting can be very long (butterfly, albatros style), draw lenght for arrow shooting is limited by the length of the arrows. Shorter draw lenght (power stroke) = slow motion.

Conclusion: using the same slingshot you can shoot steel ammo very fast, but arrow will be fly very, very, very slow. Sorry, "silly modifications" are necessary!


----------



## philly

jopsa said:


> if you dont use such a high fork and have lower fork tips you can shoot arrows with your slingshot as it is without any silly modifications to the slingshot itself. Your pouch can hold the arrow in place no need to have a string for the knock or any of that technical hooha..


Steel ammo and arrows are very different.
Steel ball weighs about 30 grains, hunting arrow weighs 400-500 grains. You need more energy for arrow shooting. Very heavy arrow (comparing to steel ball) = very heavy rubber, so draw energy is used for the movement of heavy rubber too, not just the arrow.
Draw lenght for ball shooting can be very long (butterfly, albatros style), draw lenght for arrow shooting is limited by the length of the arrows. Shorter draw lenght (power stroke) = slow motion.

Conclusion: using the same slingshot you can shoot steel ammo very fast, but arrow will be fly very, very, very slow. Sorry, "silly modifications" are necessary!

[/quote]

Seems to me Nico is making a good point. By adding a string or band across the fork half way up aren't you in effect shortening the fork height? Of course you would need to match the bands to what you are shooting, arrrow or ball.

I bet Dgui could shoot one out of his Pickle Fork. How about a video Darell, PF/arrow hitting a penny in the air.








Philly


----------



## Rayshot

philly said:


> if you dont use such a high fork and have lower fork tips you can shoot arrows with your slingshot as it is without any silly modifications to the slingshot itself. Your pouch can hold the arrow in place no need to have a string for the knock or any of that technical hooha..


Steel ammo and arrows are very different.
Steel ball weighs about 30 grains, hunting arrow weighs 400-500 grains. You need more energy for arrow shooting. Very heavy arrow (comparing to steel ball) = very heavy rubber, so draw energy is used for the movement of heavy rubber too, not just the arrow.
Draw lenght for ball shooting can be very long (butterfly, albatros style), draw lenght for arrow shooting is limited by the length of the arrows. Shorter draw lenght (power stroke) = slow motion.

Conclusion: using the same slingshot you can shoot steel ammo very fast, but arrow will be fly very, very, very slow. Sorry, "silly modifications" are necessary!

[/quote]

Seems to me Nico is making a good point. By adding a string or band across the fork half way up aren't you in effect shortening the fork height? Of course you would need to match the bands to what you are shooting, arrrow or ball.

I bet Dgui could shoot one out of his Pickle Fork. How about a video Darell, PF/arrow hitting a penny in the air.








Philly
[/quote]

Funny Phil. Perhaps the original pfs design is the ultimate raw slingshot/arrow shooter. Any arrows Darrel?


----------



## slingshot_sniper

PF shooting arrows vid up in a bit









[edit] pickle fork shooter,shooting arrows

My link


----------

